# Funktionsaufruf in ST



## Vogei (1 September 2008)

Hallo 

Ich weiß nicht ob dieses Thema schon mal behandelt worden ist, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin! 

Kann ich in ST eine selbst erstellte Funktion mit einer Eingangsvariablen und einer Ausgangsvariablen aufrufen? Wie lautet hier die Syntax? In FUB ist das ganze ja ganz leicht!

Danke für eure Hilfe

Vogei


----------



## MSB (1 September 2008)

Hierzu ein kleines Bildchen:




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Vogei (1 September 2008)

Danke!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M_o_t (1 September 2008)

Ansonsten Funktion aufrufen über "F2" dann steht alles schon fertig dran. Variablen zuweisen gut


----------

